# Find the instruments please



## lyth (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello !

I would really like to know what instruments, especially brass instruments, are used in this music 



. I don't know brass instruments enough to recognize...

Thanks in advance !


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A "standard" contemporary symphonic ensemble will have:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchestra#Modern_orchestra

Trumpets, horns, Trombones, Tubas. (there are additional family members, though less commonly used, i.e. bass trumpet, piccolo trumpet, alto trombones, flugelhorns, etc.)

Often, with film studio scores, the numbers of instruments and players can be more, done via overdubbing or paid extra performers.

Here is a piece for strings and Brass by Paul Hindemith, since it is "just" the Brass and String section, no winds, no percussion, it might be interesting to hear the sound in greater isolation than in the mix of a huge symphonic studio recording.


----------

